
Braid Cleanup (part 4) - rje
http://number-none.com/blow/blog/programming/2016/07/19/braid_cleanup_4.html
======
gonzalod
This series of blog posts is pretty great. I wonder if releasing Braid's
source code as free (as in freedom) software would have had similar results.

